# I want a Vintage Vibe Electric Piano



## tcollins (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm currently rebuilding my old Wurly with parts (and YouTube help) from these guys, but I really want one of their pianos, which are hand-built in New Jersey. Cool little company. Their pianos sound like something between a Wurly and a Rhodes.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 25, 2016)

What I like is having the upper octaves of the 88 instead of the usual 61 note layout.
Some smart fellas.

Love the Silver Sparkle.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 25, 2016)

We're in sync Tracy - I made the mistake of playing a friends recently refurbished Rhodes this past week. I have an old Rhodes 73 in my garage, and I've been looking at it longingly, it would take quite a few hours to rebuild it, but I'm thinking I might make the leap. I lost an hour just browsing through parts on their page! And they have a Leslie for sale... ARGHHHH


----------



## tcollins (Sep 25, 2016)

So far, I've replaced the amplifier, speakers, and spent a day lubricating parts of the action. The action is now much quicker, but the notes are uneven sounding, which apparently means that it needs "regulating", so i will have to buy their video on how to do that, which is only ten bucks. Good luck on your Rhodes!


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 26, 2016)

tcollins said:


> I'm currently rebuilding my old Wurly with parts (and YouTube help) from these guys, but I really want one of their pianos, which are hand-built in New Jersey. Cool little company. Their pianos sound like something between a Wurly and a Rhodes.





Neither fish not fowl to me, rather have a Rhodes and a Wurly.


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 26, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Neither fish not fowl to me, rather have a Rhodes and a Wurly.



I think it sounds great on its own, there's no need always to compare everything.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 26, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> I think it sounds great on its own, there's no need always to compare everything.



And there we disagree. I don't think it sounds great on its own. Horses for courses.


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 26, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> And there we disagree. I don't think it sounds great on its own. Horses for courses.



I think it's perfectly fine to dislike something.
But very often people forget that tastes are subjective and therefore no objective facts.
That's why it is problematic to compare things to other things and deduce an "objective argument" from that difference.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 26, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> I think it's perfectly fine to dislike something.
> But very often people forget that tastes are subjective and therefore no objective facts.
> That's why it is problematic to compare things to other things and deduce an "objective argument" from that difference.



There is very little judgment that can be done, objectively or subjectively, without comparisons to similar things. This is similar to a Rhodes and similar to a Wurly. In my subjective assessment, as a guy who owned and played both for many, many years, this does not sound as good as either. If you disagree, I am fine with that. If you object to my arriving at my assessment by comparing it as a methodology , well, sorry but that is not going to change.


----------



## tcollins (Sep 26, 2016)

The best thing about their pianos is that they don't care what platform or OS you're using. And installation is a breeze!


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 26, 2016)

@Jay: I guess we disagree on this... 
Having never owned nor a Rhodes nor a Wurli (i was offered a Wurli 25 years ago for incredibly few money, stupid as i was i didn't buy it), i don't have such a "personal" relation to those. Neither to the DX7 E-Piano, which is not a very accurate imitation, if judged by comparison.
However, i like the "general" E-Piano sound, but i compare the sound i'm hearing rather to my vision, how that instrument should sound in a specific context of a composition. 
E.g. one of my favorite "E-piano-ish" sounds comes from u-he's ACE; another one i really like is from Emagic's EVP88 (which as an emulation isn't that great, but has its own sound).
But of course i can totally understand (and accept) your point of view...


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 26, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> @Jay: I guess we disagree on this...
> Having never owned nor a Rhodes nor a Wurli (i was offered a Wurli 25 years ago for incredibly few money, stupid as i was i didn't buy it), i don't have such a "personal" relation to those. Neither to the DX7 E-Piano, which is not a very accurate imitation, if judged by comparison.
> However, i like the "general" E-Piano sound, but i compare the sound i'm hearing rather to my vision, how that instrument should sound in a specific context of a composition.
> E.g. one of my favorite "E-piano-ish" sounds comes from u-he's ACE; another one i really like is from Emagic's EVP88 (which as an emulation isn't that great, but has its own sound).
> But of course i can totally understand (and accept) your point of view...



As I do yours. I never have a problem with people disagreeing with me, it is what makes life interesting. I do think that people who have a lot of experience with real instruments approach similar software instruments differently.

I sold my old silver top Rhodes suitcase to help buy a DX7. It had the Rhodes-ish sound on all those David Foster produced records (Chicago, etc.) that was de riguer in those days, when combined with an acoustic piano especially. 

While it seemed like the right decision at the time, guess which one I miss now?


----------



## tcollins (Sep 26, 2016)

I really do like the sound of their pianos, and perhaps even prefer it as an idealized electric piano sound. The Rhodes always had great sustain but sounded muddy, and the Wurly was brighter but had little piano-like sustain. They were going for the best of both worlds and came up with a sound of their own. The only drawback would be if a producer or artist asks specifically for a Rhodes or Wurly on a track.


----------

